# I've been converted



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Jrue can play.

Six minutes, 11 points, 6 rebounds, 1 block and great defense all around for the rookie. He was inserted at a key point in the game and helped the Sixers turned a 16 point game into a five point game.

He needs to play more, and if Eddie doesn't play him after this I don't know what to say.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

He was on fire at the end there.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Always said he could. I can never understand why the Sixers never get the right coach for the personnel that they have


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Duh.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

I'd like to see him get more minutes aswell.


----------

